# Murano Keys and how to program them



## staz40 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi,

I have a new Murano 06. Does anyone have the instructions on how to program a new key?
Thanks
Mike


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

You won't be able to program without that all important code that CONSULT can pull from the bcm. Take it to a dealership and get it programmed.


----------



## Hillbilly1964 (Dec 26, 2008)

Automotive locksmith can do it. Nissan is not dealer only.


----------



## nissmo6rr (Aug 15, 2009)

guess it all depends how much they are charging for same service


----------



## charlieborg (Jul 31, 2009)

*INTELLIGENT PROXIMITY KEY LESS REMOTE*

We just bought a 2005 Murano se. It only has one key and no remotes. I looked on eBay and saw several for sale. My question is will the same remote from other models of Nissan work on the Murano ? I found some :|one in Atl who can program them to the car.


----------



## Johnson Cooper (Feb 4, 2016)

Hillbilly1964 said:


> Automotive locksmith can do it. Nissan is not dealer only.


Thanks , i will surely hire automotive locksmith if i ever come in problem with it.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

You should be able to find remotes and chipped transponder keys for your model on Amazon or Ebay. The remotes you can program yourself. You can either google how, or search here for instructions. Usually sellers will include them. As for the key, you can get a locksmith to cut it, but no locksmith to my knowledge can program your car to recognize it. When you get a new key, you have to bring it and your old one to a dealer with Nissan Consult to reprogram your Murano to recognize them. Means if you lose a set, and get a new one made and programmed, if you were to find your old lost one it would no longer work to start your vehicle. You would have to bring it and your other keys back to a dealer to get them all to work. 
The post you quoted from 2009 contained wrong information. Take care of your keys and enjoy your new to you Murano!


----------

